# Grip Changes on the Montie Gear Y-Shot / Contest



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

One of the requests we have received for the Montie Gear Y-Shot (and possibly a titanium version) to support grips other than the hammer grip.

The next step is to figure out how we could make the Y-Shot fit you for these other grips. One of our interns, Cameron, has put together a sheet (in PDF format) that allows you to print it out at life size and then trace out where your fingers sit when you hold the y-shot in your preferred grip. The final step is to take a picture of the sheet, scan it in, or fax it to Montie Gear so we can take a look and better understand how we should change the Y-Shot to accommodate different grips and grip styles.

View attachment Slingshot Grip Customization.pdf


We've never done anything like this before, so hopefully this is a good way to get the information that we need. Please don't hesitate to include any other pictures, sketches or videos that will help us understand what you would like to see. Questions, comments and suggestions are welcome.

Submissions are due by 6 July 14. We'll take all the submissions and have a drawing for a free Y-Shot!

Here is what the document looks like:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

what is your idea for modification of the Y-shot for finger/thumb support?


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Not sure yet, but here are some possibilities:

- change the profile of the y-shot frame to include a finger rest

- make a change to the side plate so a finger rest / support is included

- create a bolt on finger rest / support

- something that you suggest that we haven't thought of yet

Having said that, we are open to suggestions.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

an easy option may be to just significantly round over the edges there at the bottom/side corners... don't know how easy that would be but it's probably easier than creating "finger rests"


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

We could do that. Did you print out the template?


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

My father (an engineer) and I will get on top of this fun chance.


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Montie Gear said:


> We could do that. Did you print out the template?


no, just offering friendly advice...


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Beanflip


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

- I think Y shot is a bit bulky for pinch grip. The stem could be shorter.

- Regarding finger placement, the closer they are to the bands (without being hit) the better, since you can pull harder on the band without putting too much torque on the slingshot frame. This torque is what needs to be balanced with pinkie finger (and other fingers). For long term comfort this torque should be minimum. One can also use wrist brace to counteract this torque but a good design is to keep this torque minimum, which negates the need for wrist support. I suggest you make the bolts flush, so fingers can be placed where the bolts are. Your slingshot shape does not lend comfort to pinch grip anyway. When index finger is placed on the fork, middle finger should be close to it on the stem. For this reason use the shape shown in the picture.

- I think pinch of thumb is not as comfortable as bracing, where you just place the thumb on the slingshot without gripping with it. You could make an extension (attachable to the bolt) on the lower side so one can place the thumb comfortably.

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/19762-photo-on-6-29-14-at-109-pm/


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Gwatch,

Can you sketch the changes on the life size template so I can fully understand all of the changes? Also, please sketch any changes to the overall size of the frame. That would be really helpful.

Montie


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Are you looking for a redesign and re waterjet cutting of the frame or is this an addition to the existing shape?


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Could be either.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Let me get to a computer. There is something I was working on with the DIY kit I bought from you.


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Seems like the simplest solution is to just keep the same basic dimensions, but just add finger and thumb support capability... Like:










This keeps the same hammergrip, just adds finger thumb support.

If you want a more drastic redesign, like increased ergonomics via handle canting and so forth that's certainly doable as well.

BTW... if just a little work, you could really skull face this one up!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Seems like the simplest solution is to just keep the same basic dimensions, but just add finger and thumb support capability... Like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the shape of the scallops you have, what I was thinking was much the same but with addition of some material on the clamping plates themselves. Kind of like a trigger shape so you can pinch grip it or switch out the regular plates for hammer/finger thumb support.

They could be sold as an addition, alternate or an upgrade kit...let me sketch this out.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

The profile of the trigger hooks may need to move up, but basically they would decrease the torque on the wrist under load which is problem with such high forks. Like I said, the plates could be an upgrade but it would mean corresponding scallops in the frame would need to be incorporate like Bill suggested.


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks, great suggestion!


----------



## hifive (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey,

Think you guys make a great slingshot, though I haven't gotten around to getting one yet.

Might I add a suggestion to bend the neck or handle back a bit maybe like 65~68 degree angle to the forks.

I think the holding position on the handle (slightly foward, so forearm and wrist is straight vs. wrist bent back) would be much more comfortable on the wrist pressure when pulling back to take a shot?

just a suggestion.

if this is a great idea, can i get a free sling shot?

Thanks!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hifive said:


> if this is a great idea, can i get a free slingshot?


seriously !? :huh:


----------



## hifive (Jul 2, 2014)

well i meant if it was a good idea and used by monty gear guys for the slingshot?

and sorry the angle of the grip should be around 135 degree from top of the forks vs. 180degree straight down.

it wouldn't fit in your but pocket flush but definitely i think stronger wrist grip.


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

hifive,

Thanks for the suggestion! I'll have to think through how we could make that.

Montie


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's input. Now we have to figure out how to implement it. 

Montie


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

The winner of our drawing / contest is gwatch! Congrats.


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

I am the winner of this contest! I received the slingshot and I am very impressed. Read below for my short reivew, and thumb support modification.





  








IMG 20140803 204346




__
gwatch


__
Aug 4, 2014












  








IMG 20140803 204401




__
gwatch


__
Aug 4, 2014












  








IMG 20140803 204419




__
gwatch


__
Aug 4, 2014












  








IMG 20140803 204432




__
gwatch


__
Aug 4, 2014












  








IMG 20140803 204437




__
gwatch


__
Aug 4, 2014












  








IMG 20140803 204456




__
gwatch


__
Aug 4, 2014








First, before this contest I did go over MontieGear website and looked through the slingshot details. My impression was that it is meant for hammergrip (there is even an accessory for it). I thought it is going to be bulky and didn't buy. Also, some other vendor here was saying that Y-shot was bulky so my own impression got reinforced. How wrong I was! Before receiving my prize I was thinking of selling it off. But am I so impressed that I decided to keep this.

My first impression was how light it is. Aluminum slingshots are not light but because of all those cavities this one is so perfect. I had a G5 Hathcock and I found it unnecessarily heavy and had to sell it off. This is perfect weight. As a former engineer I appreciate the truss like design used in this slingshot (I know it is very strong). This is also a work of art - heirloom quality to beat. Finally, if anyone is spreading the misinformation that this is bulky, it needs to stop. The size is just fine.

Secondly, the shape actually works fine for pinch grip and thumb brace hold. I don't like hammer grip, and I don't think hammer grip can be used effectively without some type of wrist support. I am using this in thumb brace grip only. Very accurate. Surprisingly all those edges disappear and don't cause any discomfort. I fabricated a small support for my thumb, from a L shaped aluminum piece from local hardware store and using hacksaw and files. This thumb support makes this slingshot a winner for me. The attachment mechanism for bands actually serves as an advantage here. I can actually put my thumb below the band - very supportive and comfortable. See the pictures. Of course, no band slap or anything even though my hands sit very close to the bands.

Finally, Paracord wrapping is very nice and comfortable (I have done a few complex ones myself - this one is very well done). I am going to keep this slingshot forever.

P.S.: The only grip that I use is index finger pinch and thumb brace. I use the bone at the bottom of index finger for support. I don't like to pinch my thumb (not good for the soft tissue below the joint). This shape works fine. The bolt below my thumb does not bother me (it stays away). After attaching my thumb plate, the bolts on the bottom fork also don't bother me. The only improvement I can think of is to make handle go up a little, so that top fork is closer to handle and bottom fork is farther away. This will make this slingshot asymmetrical (no longer perfect Y). This new shape will help the other 3 fingers wrap the handle better. As such the current shape is fine. I am just nitpicking.


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion, Cameron (summer intern) is working on drawing it up now. Once we have a prototype we'll take some pics and post it. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

